# unconventional country wine style



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

i grew up in the foothills of the ozarks in northeast arkansas, gravel roads no traffic lights for close to 20 miles, 50 miles to a mall, i learnt from the old timers, no equipment, no store bought chemicals, i joined here to learn to supplement certain processes with modern methods . to me the art of true country wines, is to use just enough modern methods to refine and keep must to a reliable repeatable must, so when i make my wines i splice the old world with the modern methods , i purposely do not get technical, i try to stay as pure as possible yet be able to make repeatable flavors and know my ABV & PH, as well as SG, yet keep a true country taste, i am in aw of yawls knowledge of processes, chemistry, and equations, and i respect that, but not my style, i am honored by the help and tips i receive from yawls wealth of knowledge,, but i go as far for old styles by still using modern tools like hydrometers , ph meters, ect, i love reading yawls post and discussions, yet i retain a very old and simple process but with upgrades that allow repeatable ABV.s,, PH's, and so on, instead of tannings i use tried and true crab apples for my acid and tanning bite,i was in construction in my younger day, i dealt with billionaire developers,, i could look at commercial or residential prints for one hour meet with developers and buy every material with no note or list at all and stack my materials so nothing had to be moved on my job sites, i presificaly choose country wines for the lack of order and the gift of the art of it, by feel and intowishion of making something that others love ,wines is my therapy and peace of mind. i look for zero profits, but the love of the product, i make my country wines but i always look outside the bottle thought process,.. simple by choice and very proud of that fact,the art, the feel, that is the craft of old,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 2, 2020)

I admire your approach


hounddawg said:


> ,wines is my therapy and peace of mind. i look for zero profits, but the love of the product, i make my country wines but i always look outside the bottle thought process,.. simple by choice and very proud of that fact,the art, the feel, that is the craft of old,,,,


Am unlucky in that I didn’t help great grandpa make dandelion wine and mom did more canning of beans and making jelly than making wine. You have the skills which come from practicing for 500 years.

Early in the career I used to describe the job as figuring out what the old timers, who could feel if it was right, , and who were 5 years from retirement knew , , , , so that a programmable logic controller could take over their job. , , , The pH meters are for the folks who have no artistic ability, , , , ex a chef (or my wife, , shhh, , she’s asleep ) who thinks cooking is simply reheating something produced in a factory.


----------



## Chuck E (Mar 2, 2020)

No one in my family made wine or preserves. My Mom was an excellent cook, and taught us early in life how to craft foods. I have extended that knowledge into food preservation (canning, drying and smoking). My family always appreciated good wine with meals.

We went to Italy a couple years ago. By chance, we visited the Monte Chiarry winery without an appointment. The estate owner and his wife gave us a tour and a tasting that lasted several hours. He patiently explained the ways his family made wine in the old days to his methods today. It was a revelation to me. We tasted estate made olive oil, bread and cheese; in addition to all the wines of many vintage years (vertical tastings). He told us the weather of the years each wine was made. Incredible! Thank you Moreno & Catharina. 

When we came home, I began my journey into wine making. I landed here through chance, but I love this community. I try to up my game every 6 months with the season's grapes or fruit. You folks have helped to smooth the way for me.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> I admire your approach
> 
> Am unlucky in that I didn’t help great grandpa make dandelion wine and mom did more canning of beans and making jelly than making wine. You have the skills which come from practicing for 500 years.
> 
> Early in the career I used to describe the job as figuring out what the old timers, who could feel if it was right, , and who were 5 years from retirement knew , , , , so that a programmable logic controller could take over their job. , , , The pH meters are for the folks who have no artistic ability, , , , ex a chef (or my wife, , shhh, , she’s asleep ) who thinks cooking is simply reheating something produced in a factory.


thank you, funny you should see my canning set up as well,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

Chuck E said:


> No one in my family made wine or preserves. My Mom was an excellent cook, and taught us early in life how to craft foods. I have extended that knowledge into food preservation (canning, drying and smoking). My family always appreciated good wine with meals.
> 
> We went to Italy a couple years ago. By chance, we visited the Monte Chiarry winery without an appointment. The estate owner and his wife gave us a tour and a tasting that lasted several hours. He patiently explained the ways his family made wine in the old days to his methods today. It was a revelation to me. We tasted estate made olive oil, bread and cheese; in addition to all the wines of many vintage years (vertical tastings). He told us the weather of the years each wine was made. Incredible! Thank you Moreno & Catharina.
> 
> When we came home, I began my journey into wine making. I landed here through chance, but I love this community. I try to up my game every 6 months with the season's grapes or fruit. You folks have helped to smooth the way for me.


yes WMT has taught so much, i've always hidden my cooking, men in my younger days weren't supposed to learn them things, mom and dad both seen to my cooking, canning, butchering, you pretty much name it, smoking, salt curing, i can go into the woods and bring out eatables, 
and poison, the lord put everything you'd need out there, thank you for your kind words
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> I admire your approach
> 
> Am unlucky in that I didn’t help great grandpa make dandelion wine and mom did more canning of beans and making jelly than making wine. You have the skills which come from practicing for 500 years.
> 
> Early in the career I used to describe the job as figuring out what the old timers, who could feel if it was right, , and who were 5 years from retirement knew , , , , so that a programmable logic controller could take over their job. , , , The pH meters are for the folks who have no artistic ability, , , , ex a chef (or my wife, , shhh, , she’s asleep ) who thinks cooking is simply reheating something produced in a factory.


lol. the world of the microwave and can opener, i and stil[ slow simmer my sweet tea instead of flash boiling, still take 2 to 3 days to cook my chili and brown beans, 2 days for pot roast, people think me odd but when i cookout they all show up. mom's 77 dads 87, mom says both dad and i were born 150 years to late, horses, mules, wagons, chickens, garden, farm fresh beef, pork, goat, SLOW AND CALM, ,,, thank you for your kind words, WMT has taught me to adapt the old with the new, learn as long as one lives,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

that is the reason when i find something new i always ask what IS that way or chemical is for, nt that i wish to use but to learn,,, I APPRECIATE THIS ENTIRE FORUM VERY MUCH INDEED,,, 
DAWG


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 2, 2020)

You sound like my kind of man....I make country wines myself. I am self taught and enjoyed your post......


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> You sound like my kind of man....I make country wines myself. I am self taught and enjoyed your post......


the so so's make the good even better, a sense of accomplishment,,, i've learnt most all things from my parents, but being raised pentecostal, i learned wine from a elder gentleman in his late 80's me in my teens, but i was taught only on muscadines and elderberries, some dandelions and so forth, but when i got my tracheostomy i lost most smell and taste not all but enough, that's when this form came to my attention, this forum has given me back some of the finer mynucha , that feeling, that instink, the old timers at some point were self taught, either you're not inclined to be one or you are, you and i are among them, as all these members are the same following vinters from hundreds to thousands of years ago, all keeping the faith to carry on to those that are their way from childhood to tomorrow's venters so this outlasts all of us,,,we are spects in time and space,,,,
Dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 3, 2020)

You are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 3, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> You are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that logo .. you a ROLL TIDE ?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 3, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> that logo .. you a ROLL TIDE ?



Ummm, I think it is that OTHER one....


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 4, 2020)

War Eagle..... 1973 graduate in Pharmacy...............


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 4, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> that logo .. you a ROLL TIDE ?





robert81650 said:


> War Eagle..... 1973 graduate in Pharmacy...............



I'm a little bit surprised there wasn't guns a blazing asking if the Auburn logo was from that other school in Alabama.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> War Eagle..... 1973 graduate in Pharmacy...............





cmason1957 said:


> I'm a little bit surprised there wasn't guns a blazing asking if the Auburn logo was from that other school in Alabama.



I, too, was impressed with @robert81650 's restraint!


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks guys. Just a good ol boy from the country.......


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 4, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I'm a little bit surprised there wasn't guns a blazing asking if the Auburn logo was from that other school in Alabama.


heck i'm slow that aint alababas logo,, oh shucks,,,.,, i beg everybodies pardon,,,


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 4, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, I think it is that OTHER one....


yeah oops,,, well least nobody shot me yet, hehe dang leave it to me,,,,


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 4, 2020)

No it's not Alabama Logo.......It's Auburn ...............


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 4, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> No it's not Alabama Logo.......It's Auburn ...............


no disrespect meant, when it comes to sports i'm pretty much at a loss, my younger years were spent in the woods the deeper the better, now that i am much older i'm still in the woods, whew open mouth insert foot that's me,,


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 4, 2020)

No don’t worry. No problems....


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 5, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yeah oops,,, well least nobody shot me yet, hehe dang leave it to me,,,,





robert81650 said:


> No don’t worry. No problems....



Just me and Paul (@sour_grapes) stirring the pot some. It is sometimes what we do best.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 5, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Just me and Paul (@sour_grapes) stirring the pot some. It is sometimes what we do best.


hey i've enjoyed ever moment, lifes to shot not to laugh, i've taken no foul, and enjoyed every bit of it, lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 5, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Just me and Paul (@sour_grapes) stirring the pot some. It is sometimes what we do best.



Sometimes it is the ONLY thing we do!


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 5, 2020)

had a sweet antique cast iron wine press from napa valley basket and bottom of press plate had stainless , they auctioned them off a few years back when they finally went modern, had it bout six years or so, blew the cast iron stainless clad press plate in half just as i started to press my must, so i got bout 30 gallon of must in carboys, only way i could think to save my one of these days future wine, jeeze, so i'll order a new stainless steel one tomorrow, 
stuff happens, ,,,man my back has got old on me,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have been looking at the Press that Spiedel makes and that is on sale at More Wine store.....Just about decided to buy...Wondering what size to buy, 20 L or 40 L and whether to get stainless steel or the painted one.....Can you help?


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 6, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> I have been looking at the Press that Spiedel makes and that is on sale at More Wine store.....Just about decided to buy...Wondering what size to buy, 20 L or 40 L and whether to get stainless steel or the painted one.....Can you help?



size depends on how much you plan on crafting, stainless only way to go, i forget the brand that i ordered this morning, the basket, press plate, the screw, everything that touches the wine is stainless, but i got a much smaller then you're talking about, my body don't tend to let me do a bunch no more, but all's good every day above ground is a great day, last night i broke my cast iron 1880 press plate in half, then went in to my wine room today to check everything went to wash my hands and my faucet broke,, good lord ,, i just grinned and went on to enjoy my day, my sink is a commercial 3 basin sink with drain ends on both ends, with stainless backsplash, my only not so bright spots was when i pushed the pay for a press then a pay for commercial faucet,,, hehe, but if you are running full tilt then usually bigger works,, you can always put less in, but you cant put in more than what it holds, if my body could handle it , i'd have as big a press as i had room for, hehe even if i had to cut a wall out,,,
Dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 7, 2020)

Well I have room for a large one but I don’t really do that much wine at a time. I only have about 1000 bottles right now and making some more. I think the 20 L one will be the right one for me. Sounds like you are having my kind of luck today.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 7, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Well I have room for a large one but I don’t really do that much wine at a time. I only have about 1000 bottles right now and making some more. I think the 20 L one will be the right one for me. Sounds like you are having my kind of luck today.



YEP them bigger nes can become full time projects, i guess to each their own, but i go with as much stainless and italian glass carboys as i can use, cleaning and sanitizing is a snap. i use a 3 basin commercial sink, a 8 foot food prep table, when i was doing retail commercial construction, (doing stores in malls) so that sink was still in crate was given to me, the prep table i got from a HVAC place for $75, so i guess i'm lucky but yep the other night then the next morning i didn't feel so lucky but even at both them moments i knew i was blessed, when you get your press let me know how it is, do you use a vacuum set up for racking and bottling?, i use vacuumpumpman set up with my back i'd not be able to do as much as i do, until here in the last couple years i have picked 90% of my own fruits and berries, but here lately i've been forced to start buying from homewinery.com, there concentrates are really good, but using 1 jug fr a 5 gallon carboy is a little weak, i order 3 to make 2-6's, or if you call them you can get a jug and a extra pint for a six, but you half t call in your order to get pints, all my country wines i always use gallon, half gallon and fifths for myextra musts,, i make enough to airlock every thing then when i rack i use from smaller jugs to top off with, i never use other wines/juices/water to tp off with , i use the same wine i am making all the way thru, but that is my personal peev ,,, 
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Mar 8, 2020)

@hounddawg 
Got any kids around there? You could probably pay them what you pay for the concentrates and they would jump at the chance to pick the berries for you. Just a thought. Arne.


----------



## montanarick (Mar 8, 2020)

I got the 20L Speidel end of last season - best thing since sliced bread. Takes hours off of hand cranking the old barrel press.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks montanarick....................


----------



## montanarick (Mar 8, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Thanks montanarick....................


Hope it helps you make your decision. I got mine when Morewinemaking had their sale last fall


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 9, 2020)

Just ordered mine today........


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 10, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Just ordered mine today........


you ordered a bladder press, they say them are very good, do you make both wines (grapes) and country wines, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Arne said:


> @hounddawg
> Got any kids around there? You could probably pay them what you pay for the concentrates and they would jump at the chance to pick the berries for you. Just a thought. Arne.



i don't know a single young person that aint addicted to computer games,, most can't change a flat, half don't drive and live in their mom's an dad's,,, i mean even them in their early to mid 30's,i have nowhere close to get supplies of any kind, but i do value the suggestion,, 
Dawg


----------



## montanarick (Mar 10, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Just ordered mine today........


You're gonna love it - good luck


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 10, 2020)

I make mainly fruit wines, kits and real southern muscadines, both red and white. Muscadines are my favorite wines, good flavor and last as long as grape wines. I live in Alabama and the grapes here where I live are not much. So therefore I have a friend that has about 800 muscadine vines and he keeps me well stocked.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 10, 2020)

The new wine press will come in very handy wine the muscadines comes in in August and September. Looking forward to that............


----------



## montanarick (Mar 10, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> The new wine press will come in very handy wine the muscadines comes in in August and September. Looking forward to that............


Sounds similar to what I've done except my grapes are all cold hardy hybrids - Marquette, Frontenac Noir, Gris and Blanc along with Petite Pearl. Have about one hundred vines. Just started 2nd pruning yesterday and bud break won't be until about the middle of May here


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 10, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## montanarick (Mar 10, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Where are you located?


We're in Somers, MT above northwest corner of Flathead Lake, South of Kalispell and about an hour from Glacier Park. How about you?


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 10, 2020)

In Boaz,Alabama....Half way between Huntsville and Birmingham.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 10, 2020)

I have about 60 Muscadine vines and have already pruned them...It will be putting out new grow in a few weeks.............


----------



## Mead Maker (Mar 11, 2020)

I’ve had problems pressing muscadines in the past. The inside of the grapes didn’t want to give up their juice. 

I solved that problem by freezing them and grinding them when they’re slightly thawed. The process gives you a tasty “grape ice” which when totally thawed will let you press out every drop.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yea that’s what I finally learned.....they really give up the juice that way along with some pectin enzyme.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 14, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> I make mainly fruit wines, kits and real southern muscadines, both red and white. Muscadines are my favorite wines, good flavor and last as long as grape wines. I live in Alabama and the grapes here where I live are not much. So therefore I have a friend that has about 800 muscadine vines and he keeps me well stocked.



I stepped back on your bladder press question, because i have no clue, but as always the members with knowledge step right up to guide you, i am from northeast Arkansaw, in the instep of the boot heel, i've never done a kit, nore any grape, i grew up with muscadines and elderberry, i got 2 old vines i leave alone, one about 7 inches thru the other 5 inch thru, both tree at least 4 foot thru or bigger,, that is shooting low, i have some land and dad has some land with muscadines everywhere, same with blackberries, bunch of elderberries a old pear thee better then 40 foot tall, the neighbors bring me a lot of fruit from very big fruit trees, living way out in the woods , i supply all my neighbors with free farm fresh eggs year round for free but i get dallors on the penny, i tell em so, but they see i get fruit and berries, , done mead for a year, not for me, i like from semi-sweet to sweet countrywines, but after a few short 8 years 2 before i joined here, i've fermented bout everything i could get my hands on, but i have settled on my fav's, apple/pear blend, blackberry, blackberry/elderberry mix, strawberry, sour cherry, , apple, peach, skeeter pee port, i have several sargents yellow crab apples bushes i use kinda like a tanning, for a popping finish, so maybe next year would you consider a 3 or 4 bottle sampling swap, i've done a few on here over the years, when ready there's at least 3 i owe care packages,,,
Richard AKA Dawg,,,


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for your background. I do mainly Muscadines and a few kits. I would love to swap some wine with you. I have never tasted anything but what I make a few Muscadine wines that I 
get when traveling in North Georgia and North Carolina. Most are pretty good but I like mine better. I go for Semi to sweet wine myself because I cannot stand the drys. Just let me know when
you want to swap some and I'll be glad to. I live in North Alabama, about half way between Huntsville and Birmingham on Sand Mountain out in the country. The little town I live in is Sardis
and we have about 50 acres with 17 cows. I have a tractor that I feed the cows with in the winter time. Just a good old country boy that loves making wine. I am retired with nothing to do.
Robert


----------



## garymc (Mar 15, 2020)

"i have settled on my fav's, apple/pear blend, blackberry, blackberry/elderberry mix, strawberry, sour cherry, , apple, peach, skeeter pee port, i have several sargents yellow crab apples bushes i use kinda like a tanning, for a popping finish" Does this mean muscadines didn't make the cut for your favorites?


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes it did.....You should try some good white muscadine before you list...........


----------



## Maynard123 (May 15, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> I stepped back on your bladder press question, because i have no clue, but as always the members with knowledge step right up to guide you, i am from northeast Arkansaw, in the instep of the boot heel, i've never done a kit, nore any grape, i grew up with muscadines and elderberry, i got 2 old vines i leave alone, one about 7 inches thru the other 5 inch thru, both tree at least 4 foot thru or bigger,, that is shooting low, i have some land and dad has some land with muscadines everywhere, same with blackberries, bunch of elderberries a old pear thee better then 40 foot tall, the neighbors bring me a lot of fruit from very big fruit trees, living way out in the woods , i supply all my neighbors with free farm fresh eggs year round for free but i get dallors on the penny, i tell em so, but they see i get fruit and berries, , done mead for a year, not for me, i like from semi-sweet to sweet countrywines, but after a few short 8 years 2 before i joined here, i've fermented bout everything i could get my hands on, but i have settled on my fav's, apple/pear blend, blackberry, blackberry/elderberry mix, strawberry, sour cherry, , apple, peach, skeeter pee port, i have several sargents yellow crab apples bushes i use kinda like a tanning, for a popping finish, so maybe next year would you consider a 3 or 4 bottle sampling swap, i've done a few on here over the years, when ready there's at least 3 i owe care packages,,,
> Richard AKA Dawg,,,


I was just reading that you made some Mead and didn’t really like it, I did a batch 17yrs ago and didn’t think it was very good. But I can’t seem to throw anything away so I put it away and forgot about it for about ten years and one day I was moving stuff around and tried a bottle. I thought it was much better but I wouldn’t say it was that good. I had put it in the small coke bottles and capped with beer caps. I gave some away to people who told me they liked it. So about a month ago I came across a couple more bottles and opened one and man it was good. I wish I had kept more now, so if you still have any try it in a few years it definitely gets better with time.


----------



## hounddawg (May 16, 2020)

Maynard123 said:


> I was just reading that you made some Mead and didn’t really like it, I did a batch 17yrs ago and didn’t think it was very good. But I can’t seem to throw anything away so I put it away and forgot about it for about ten years and one day I was moving stuff around and tried a bottle. I thought it was much better but I wouldn’t say it was that good. I had put it in the small coke bottles and capped with beer caps. I gave some away to people who told me they liked it. So about a month ago I came across a couple more bottles and opened one and man it was good. I wish I had kept more now, so if you still have any try it in a few years it definitely gets better with time.


i got most of a case, and it is 6 or 7 years old, i stuck it back where i had lost it several years ago, i'll wait a few more years, i do know that after 3 years it had change to the worse, but this last time i could take it or leave it, you gave wise advice,and i am already taken t,,,
Dawg


----------

